#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  vaporation of droplet / cooling

## henj

I had unsuccessful been looking for calculation of evaporation of water droplets from a nozzle in a hot air stream in design of Quench.



I have the droplet distribution from the nozzle but need a sheet or program to calculate the drop in temperature and size of the remaining droplets.

Please let me know if you know any?See More: vaporation of droplet / cooling

----------

